# [MOD] iOS 12.1 emojis; EmojiOne 4.0 emojis



## [email protected]@!3Z (Oct 12, 2018)

*Hey Guys, If you enjoy any of the fonts in this thread hit that Thanks! button and maybe consider donating to keep this project alive . Thank you.  
paypal.me/Waaiez*

*Note:*

To the developers who use these fonts please give the correct credits and link this thread
When sharing my work please direct people to this thread instead of posting direct download links
There are separate instructions for Samsung devices as well as separate links, please ensure you use the correct download links
The module uploaded to the Magisk repo will not work on Samsung devices

*Instructions:*
*Manual:*



        1. Back up existing NotoColorEmoji.ttf from /system/fonts 
2. Download your preferred font and extract the zip
3. Navigate to /system/fonts in the extracted zip and copy the NotoColorEmoji.ttf file
4. Navigate to /system/fonts on your device and paste the file you just copied
5. Change the permissions to rw-r-r (0644) and reboot your device
6. Enjoy your new emojis 
    

*Magisk:*
NOTE: 
This requires Magisk 17+
iOS Emojis module has been uploaded to the Magisk repo. You can now download my module directly from Magisk and install it.



        1. Back up existing NotoColorEmoji.ttf from /system/fonts 
2. Download your preferred font and reboot to TWRP
3. Click "Install" and navigate to the directory where you downloaded the file and select it
4. After selecting, slide to install and wait for the install to complete then reboot your device
5. Enjoy your new emojis
    


*Samsung Instructions:*
*Manual:*



        1. Back up existing SamsungColorEmoji.ttf from /system/fonts 
2. Download your preferred font from the Samsung section and extract the zip
3. Navigate to /system/fonts in the extracted zip and copy the NotoColorEmoji.ttf file
4. Navigate to /system/fonts on your device and paste the file you just copied
5. Change the permissions to rw-r-r (0644) and reboot your device
6. Enjoy your new emojis 
    

*Magisk:*
NOTE: 
This requires Magisk 17+



        1. Back up existing SamsungColorEmoji.ttf from /system/fonts 
2. Download your preferred font from the Samsung section and reboot to TWRP
3. Click "Install" and navigate to the directory where you downloaded the file and select it
4. After selecting, slide to install and wait for the install to complete then reboot your device
5. Enjoy your new emojis
    


*DOWNLOAD LINKS MOVED TO THE 2ND POST.*

*Changelog:*
*iOS:*




Version 1 - Release (iOS 12.1 Beta 2)
Version 1.1 - Added Magisk support


*EmojiOne:*




Version 1 - Release (EmojiOne 4.0)
Version 1.1 - Added Magisk support



*Notice:
No Copyright intended.
I Am not the owner of the Apple or Emojione emojis. I have just combined them and created a .ttf file which works on Android.*

*Device tested on:*
Huawei P9 Lite 2016 running Android 7 Nougat

*Credits:*

vxbakerxv for uploading the AppleColorEmoji.ttc file from iOS 12.1 Beta 2
@insan.waq3y1 for linking me to the reddit thread


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Oct 12, 2018)

*Downloads:*
*Android:*
*Mega links:*




ANDROID iOS 12.1 Beta 2
ANDROID EmojiOne 4.0



*Mediafire links[mirror]:*




ANDROID iOS 12.1 Beta 2
ANDROID EmojiOne 4.0




*Samsung:*
*Mega links:*





SAMSUNG iOS 12.1 Beta 2
SAMSUNG EmojiOne 4.0



*Mediafire links[mirror]:*





SAMSUNG iOS 12.1 Beta 2
SAMSUNG EmojiOne 4.0




*Future projects:*

Twemoji (Twitter Emoji)
Android P Emojis
Samsung Pie Emojis


----------



## insan.waq3y1 (Oct 12, 2018)

[emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]

but I think magisk module it is very important this days


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Oct 12, 2018)

insan.waq3y1 said:


> [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]
> 
> but I think magisk module it is very important this days

Click to collapse



I was testing a magisk module but I couldn't get it to work, I'll look more into it another day


----------



## keon1 (Oct 13, 2018)

TWRP does not work when flashing the zip files. Trying manual way now and will edit this to report.

Edit: Working good in my Samsung Galaxy S5 running Pie.


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Oct 13, 2018)

keon1 said:


> TWRP does not work when flashing the zip files. Trying manual way now and will edit this to report.
> 
> Edit: Working good in my Samsung Galaxy S5 running Pie.

Click to collapse



Damn, I'll start working on a magisk module and I'll update the files as soon as I can.
I'm glad it's working on your device ?


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Oct 13, 2018)

*Thread Updated*


Magisk support added - Requires Magisk 17+
Decreased the font size in the thread to look more suitable on mobile devices


----------



## Afisall_James (Oct 13, 2018)

Working on Mi A1 running Havoc PIE GSI????
Thanks a lot!


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Oct 13, 2018)

*Thread updated*


the iOS 12.1 emoji file has been upload to the Magisk repo. You can now download the module through your Magisk app and install it.


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 14, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 14, 2018)

One question though .... It's not really the iOS 12 emoji because I compared them with original and it's actually Samsung emoji with new ones added correct ?


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Oct 14, 2018)

jayden2009 said:


> One question though .... It's not really the iOS 12 emoji because I compared them with original and it's actually Samsung emoji with new ones added correct ?

Click to collapse



It is actual iOS 12.1 emojis. I extracted all the pngs from AppleColorEmoji.ttc which has all the emojis for iOS devices and I built a font file which works on Android.


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 14, 2018)

[email protected]@!3Z said:


> It is actual iOS 12.1 emojis. I extracted all the pngs from AppleColorEmoji.ttc which has all the emojis for iOS devices and I built a font file which works on Android.[/QUOT
> 
> ???????????????? Those are not iOS correct me if  I'm wrong ?

Click to collapse


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Oct 14, 2018)

jayden2009 said:


> [email protected]@!3Z said:
> 
> 
> > It is actual iOS 12.1 emojis. I extracted all the pngs from AppleColorEmoji.ttc which has all the emojis for iOS devices and I built a font file which works on Android.[/QUOT
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 14, 2018)

[email protected]@!3Z said:


> It is actual iOS 12.1 emojis. I extracted all the pngs from AppleColorEmoji.ttc which has all the emojis for iOS devices and I built a font file which works on Android.

Click to collapse




Okay but then it doesn't work for me because I compared them with the Samsung ones and they are still the same I've tried both ways with magisk and with TWRP I'm using Gboard should I perform wipe dalvik and cache ?


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Oct 14, 2018)

jayden2009 said:


> Okay but then it doesn't work for me because I compared them with the Samsung ones and they are still the same I've tried both ways with magisk and with TWRP I'm using Gboard should I perform wipe dalvik and cache ?

Click to collapse



As far as I know Samsung uses SamsungColorEmoji.ttf for it's emojis, in my first post I have included instructions for Samsung devices as well as a separate download section.

Here's the link in case you missed it:
iOS 12.1 Beta 2 Emoji

I will update the thread to be more clear.


----------



## jayden2009 (Oct 14, 2018)

[email protected]@!3Z said:


> As far as I know Samsung uses SamsungColorEmoji.ttf for it's emojis, in my first post I have included instructions for Samsung devices as well as a separate download section.
> 
> Here's the link in case you missed it:
> iOS 12.1 Beta 2 Emoji
> ...

Click to collapse




Yep thanks my fault I've had picked the wrong file now all is perfect thank you ???


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Oct 14, 2018)

jayden2009 said:


> Yep thanks my fault I've had picked the wrong file now all is perfect thank you ???

Click to collapse



I'm glad it's working on your devices ?
I have updated the thread so hopefully there won't be any confusion in the future


----------



## ogisha (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi [email protected]@!3Z,
Could you please make version with iOS 12.1 emojis and Google Sans as Roboto replacement, for people on Nougat- and people with no Google Sans as default font.

Thank you.


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Oct 14, 2018)

ogisha said:


> Hi [email protected]@!3Z,
> Could you please make version with iOS 12.1 emojis and Google Sans as Roboto replacement, for people on Nougat- and people with no Google Sans as default font.
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



I'll look into it


----------



## micgeb (Oct 15, 2018)

Can anybody post the new Smiley's here? I flashed the mod, but I don't see them. 
Now I want put the new Smiley's in my multiling keyboard config file.


----------



## Ninetai1z (Oct 15, 2018)

Can you upload on mediafire or google drive. My mega have reached the quota limit...


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Oct 16, 2018)

Ninetai1z said:


> Can you upload on mediafire or google drive. My mega have reached the quota limit...

Click to collapse



Mirror links have been added


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Oct 16, 2018)

micgeb said:


> Can anybody post the new Smiley's here? I flashed the mod, but I don't see them.
> Now I want put the new Smiley's in my multiling keyboard config file.

Click to collapse



What do you mean by the new smileys? There are screenshots in the first post and are you sure you downloaded the correct file? There are separate download links for Samsung devices and every other device needs to use the Android version


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Oct 16, 2018)

*Thread updated*


Mirror links have been added
Downloads have been moved to the 2nd post


----------



## Dacookieb (Oct 16, 2018)

Cool


----------



## AASalamH (Nov 4, 2018)

*failed to install*

I tried this on my unrooted Oppo F1 Plus using iFont and it doesn't work. Then I tried it on my rooted LG G3 with no luck either.
Does it not work with Lollipop?


----------



## mono21400 (Nov 5, 2018)

These don't seem to work for me, they just don't show (as in, they just show a blank space of nothingness) Android 5.1.1 if it helps


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Nov 6, 2018)

AASalamH said:


> I tried this on my unrooted Oppo F1 Plus using iFont and it doesn't work. Then I tried it on my rooted LG G3 with no luck either.
> Does it not work with Lollipop?

Click to collapse



It has only been confirmed to work on Nougat, Oreo and Pie.
I don't have any devices with older firmware so I wasn't able to test.

Have you tried manually replacing the files on your rooted LG G3?
From my understanding of how the NotoColorEmoji file works it should work fine for Long. I'll try find out if LG phones use a different file to load emojis


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Nov 6, 2018)

mono21400 said:


> These don't seem to work for me, they just don't show (as in, they just show a blank space of nothingness) Android 5.1.1 if it helps

Click to collapse



There was another report of it not working on Lollipop. Do you mind telling me what device you used and if you've tried the manual method and using a different keyboard like gboard?


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Nov 6, 2018)

marknn said:


> TWRP does not work

Click to collapse



That's because it's a Magisk file requiring Magisk v17+ to work.
If you don't have Magisk then please try the manual method to replace the file.


----------



## mono21400 (Nov 7, 2018)

[email protected]@!3Z said:


> There was another report of it not working on Lollipop. Do you mind telling me what device you used and if you've tried the manual method and using a different keyboard like gboard?

Click to collapse



I'm using a Lenovo a2010 running a (unofficial) build of Resurrection Remix right now (I'll try the stock rom later), tried both methods but they both failed. The problem isn't the keyboard though is the OS not displaying any emojis at all when using this font (the ios 11 one works just fine)


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Nov 9, 2018)

mono21400 said:


> I'm using a Lenovo a2010 running a (unofficial) build of Resurrection Remix right now (I'll try the stock rom later), tried both methods but they both failed. The problem isn't the keyboard though is the OS not displaying any emojis at all when using this font (the ios 11 one works just fine)

Click to collapse



Well that's weird, it should be displaying at least all the unicode 10 emojis (iOS 11 emojis)
I'll try find out what's wrong but I've never heard of this problem before


----------



## danyldft (Nov 9, 2018)

Zopo Speed 7 Android 5.1 Lollipop with gboard it does not work either manually or by TWRP.

Enviado desde mi ZP951 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Quite John (Nov 15, 2018)

*Didn't work*

I have a Samsung Galaxy j5 and when I tried it and rebooting, it showed me little rectangle blocks instead of emojis. I extracted the zip file and then I copied the SamsungColorEmoji.ttf to system, replacing the previous one. I then went back to the file and renamed it NotoColorEmoji.ttf and replaced that one in system. When I restarted my phone, all the emojis were gone. I did the same thing with my Huawei p8 lite (not the SamsungColorEmoji.ttf) and it worked just fine.


----------



## Thejulylady_ (Nov 19, 2018)

The ios and emojione has the same emojies, why?
And there's no space between words while typing and the numbers are everywhere displayed as emojies


----------



## Loku_kika (Nov 23, 2018)

*In desperate need of help*

Hey there, first of all if you're even reading this, that already means a lot to me.
But if there's anyway that you can help, that would great.
So recently, I used the ios 12.1 emoji module on my phone I installed the module from the magisk repo normally, but it just didn't work , instead of getting the Emojis I got some black symbols(screenshot included), which was strange because I've used the ios 10 emoji module before and that worked absolutely fine (yes I removed the old module completely before installing the new one) I popped on xda to know the reason behind it, and someone asked me to do it manually with a root explorer. The process was simple and I followed through the instructions, but there were those black symbols again instead of Emojis. But this also got a little messy because ya boi forgot to backup the old notocolor.tff so there's no going back now. I've tried every other emoji module on magisk now but none of them are working. I thought a factory data reset was the only option for me to get my Emojis back, so I do that but guess what? Even though all my data got wiped the symbols were just the same. So I do not have ANY Emojis on my phone right now, which is infuriating especially when someone messages me on Instagram.
If you could help me that would mean a lot. 
I'm sorry if the text is a little sassy at the end because I swear to God, it's 12:28 AM but I want some 2x2 pixel images that I can send to my friends
Also if you're wondering which keyboard I'm using, it is the latest version of gboard. 
Cheers! *Beerglass emoji*


----------



## Sander9847 (Nov 25, 2018)

Loku_kika said:


> Hey there, first of all if you're even reading this, that already means a lot to me.
> But if there's anyway that you can help, that would great...

Click to collapse



If you search with a root explorer in the root/system/fonts folder is there a notocoloremoji.ttf there? If not I suggest replacing that manually with whatever notocoloremoji.ttf u want taken from /system/fonts inside the Magisk zip. Safetynet will get triggered though but it probably already is if that file is indeed missing.

---------- Post added at 03:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 AM ----------




Quite John said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy j5 and when I tried it and rebooting...

Click to collapse



Same problem. 
You have a Samsung phone, your phones uses SamsungColorEmoji.ttf instead of NotoColorEmoji.ttf. By first replacing and then renaming you no longer have a SamsungColorEmoji.ttf and thus, no emojis.
Replace the Samsung file and you should be good.


----------



## anggietroro (Nov 26, 2018)

can you fix ios 12 emoji so it can be applied on android 5.1


----------



## BL4CK-H4T (Dec 23, 2018)

No matter what method I use, I still get the old emojione fonts.... 
I have a S8 Plus Running Batman Rom 2.0, Xposed Framework, Magisk 18


----------



## Feri Ivy (Jan 2, 2019)

*Suggest*

Hey I love all the Emojis. 1 that I don't Like is Fonts and Number. Can u made it original so when 1 install to my Phone the Number become bigger


----------



## jlcnlg (Feb 22, 2019)

*iOS Emoji TTF file*

Good morning Waalez ?

Uhmm, can I kindly have a ttf file of the iOS emoji? Because in my phone, Oppo A83, both methods are not supported yet, but installing ttf files are supported. Actually right now, I'm using the iOS 11 emoji. ? If you would give me the file, I would appreciate it, so that I have new and updated emojis on my phone. 

P.S. I'll give my email ASAP when you replied to my reply. Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Mar 6, 2019)

jlcnlg said:


> Good morning Waalez
> 
> Uhmm, can I kindly have a ttf file of the iOS emoji? Because in my phone, Oppo A83, both methods are not supported yet, but installing ttf files are supported. Actually right now, I'm using the iOS 11 emoji.  If you would give me the file, I would appreciate it, so that I have new and updated emojis on my phone.
> 
> P.S. I'll give my email ASAP when you replied to my reply. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late reply. If you download the Magisk Module and extract the file you should find the .ttf file under system>fonts


----------



## jlcnlg (Mar 6, 2019)

[email protected]@!3Z said:


> Sorry for the late reply. If you download the Magisk Module and extract the file you should find the .ttf file under system>fonts

Click to collapse



Uhmm, where of the thread is the Magisk Module? Sorry, but I'll be glad if you'll assist me. ?

Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Mar 6, 2019)

*Thread Update*

So I know I haven't replied to any comments on this thread in a long time and honestly I did abandon this project. I am however currently looking into different ways in which to solve issues with the current files. This is not a guarantee that this project is getting revived as I may not be successful in my attempts to fix the issues. I will update the thread accordingly once I know a little more.


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Mar 6, 2019)

jlcnlg said:


> Uhmm, where of the thread is the Magisk Module? Sorry, but I'll be glad if you'll assist me.
> 
> Thanks again.

Click to collapse



https://mega.nz/#!IMxGDATa!GqnOWyuISWhfNd1PJO6-pSDDNr__r0hTQ_5C1jef0yU

download this and follow the instructions in my previous post


----------



## galileax (Mar 7, 2019)

*How To Fix This?*

Hi. Currently I installed this ttf using iFont app. But the numbers turned out like this. Can you explain? You can see the image here:


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Mar 7, 2019)

galileax said:


> Hi. Currently I installed this ttf using iFont app. But the numbers turned out like this. Can you explain? You can see the image here:

Click to collapse



I am already aware of this issue on non rooted devices. 
This font file is meant to be replaced in your system>fonts folder using root and then it will work without having those number issues. Applying the font file without root using apps like iFont present problems because in the font file those numbers you are seeing are defined as emojis and for some reason your device uses those emojis to display the numbers. I am currently trying to solve it so that this font file can be applied to devices with root and devices without root but have the ability to change their font.

In my testing I have already solved this numbers issue but in doing so more problems were created, for example: all unicode 11 emojis weren't being displayed (ios 12 emojis weren't being displayed) only unicode 10 emojis were being displayed (ios 11). Another issue is that you lose the ability to change the skin colour on emojis and for some even changing the gender (emoji will be displayed then the skin colour as a block next to it then the gender emoji next to that).


----------



## [email protected]@!3Z (Mar 10, 2019)

*Thread Update*

In my free time I have been working to solve the issues people are having with these font files. At first there were only two groups of users who were affected by the issues in these fonts:

Users using an Android version lower than Android 6
Non-rooted users trying to apply the font

Since then I think I have found the issue to users using an Android version lower than Android 6 and I have managed to fix most of the issues faced by non-rooted users. However trying to fix these issues meant I had to move to a hybrid combination to build these font files and this brought its own issues. 

*Issues fixed:*

Mostly fixed iOS 12 emojis not displaying (an issue that was cause by the hybrid building)
Fixed spacing issue for non rooted users (might affect rooted users but if it does i'll release the main files for rooted users here and create a separate thread for non-rooted users with their respective fixes)
Fixed the number issue for non-rooted users (shouldn't affect rooted users)
(I think) Fixed an issue where users using anything lower than Android 6 faced problems (If users are still facing an issue I will probably create another thread and post the fix there)

*Issues left to fix:*

Fix an issue where some emojis are not appearing (I have managed to mostly fix the issue where iOS 12 emojis were not displaying when I used my new building method)
Fix Skin Colour selector on gboard (works fine on Swiftkey)
Fix an issue where you are not able able to select the gender of emojis (both gboard and swiftkey)
There might be an issue with flags (will test further)

There is no ETA as to if/when I will release these fixes. If I decide to continue and release then the font files should be updated to the latest iOS 12 emojis and emojione 4.5.
If I choose to discontinue this project entirely I might decide to create a guide on how I created these font files and fixes I used so that any person wishing to continue into the future can benefit from the knowledge I gained doing this.


----------



## Levitiax (May 7, 2019)

Everytime I go to copy or move the noto file like you said to /system/fonts it says move task failed, Is wear I did everything right please help!


----------



## Djeldgbekslsdkrbrv (May 18, 2019)

Très bonne application je vous la recommande


----------



## ongxa (Oct 8, 2019)

Could you make iOS 13 emojis, please???
Thank you.


----------



## Bonoboo (Nov 5, 2019)

ongxa said:


> Could you make iOS 13 emojis, please?

Click to collapse


Here someone uploaded them. Font inside ZIP.


----------

